# Caddis Hatch on the Green



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I really am not sure why more people are not into the Caddis hatches during the summer months. I took a quick trip out to the Green River this past weekend below the gorge. We arrived fairly late in the day on Saturday, but weren't stressed about it. Knowing what was coming.

We fished the rest of the afternoon away, catching few fish along the way, waiting for that sun to set. Around 5:30pm we left to grab a quick bite (sorry, no pic all though it was very good) and were back on the river by 7:00pm. About 8pm it was on, the Caddis hatch that is.

My wife started off hooking into 4 fish in 5 casts. I was about 50 yards below her and it was just a matter of time before I started to hook into some fish. It's pretty intoxicating casting your fly line in the dark not knowing entirely sure where it's going and then a trout just nails your fly and about jerks the rod out my hands. I just love it.

Olive X-Caddis FTW.

[attachment=0:1rxkzes9]IMG_1815.JPG[/attachment:1rxkzes9]

We didn't catch anything too huge, but here is one of the nice ones I landed.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking fish. Thanks for shaing.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a beautiful rainbow. I like the spots on it.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I give your report an A. It would have been an A+ had there been a meal pic.

That is a nice fish. i love it when I can weed a bow out of the browns over there. 

I still think it's awesome that your wife fishes as well as she does.


----------



## Nikimathew (Aug 12, 2008)

The fly list above suggests the available trout food and their imitations. Each week I will list the top six flies that were productive from the week before. The danger here is that things change from week to week, so while trends in fly selection can be consistent, keep in mind they do also change with current fishing conditions.Many of the patterns for higher flows should have color or flashbacks, anything that draws extra attention.

-----------
Nikimathew
Utah Treatment Centers


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

cheech said:


> I give your report an A. It would have been an A+ had there been a meal pic.
> 
> That is a nice fish. * i love it when I can weed a bow out of the browns over there. *
> 
> I still think it's awesome that your wife fishes as well as she does.


You know that was an odd trip, I didn't catch one brown the entire trip. All rainbows. Usually it's the other way around.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic, love that dark background.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Jealous you guys get out to the green a ton, one of these trips I will have to stow a way in your gear bag! Strange all bows eh, nice surprise I guess.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing RnF, looks like you had a great time. The green is calling my name.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Niice job RnF! Looks like fun times! BTW, I'm hooked on swing'n flies now!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Niice job RnF! Looks like fun times! BTW, I'm hooked on swing'n flies now!


LOL, welcome to the addiction!


----------

